# Vintage JC Penny Star Streak BMX



## jrcarz (Jan 18, 2018)

This Bike is in the For Sale section and on the Bay.  Very rare bike. Only have seen a couple others. Looks like a motorcycle and has a plastic Body on a Huffy Thunder road frame.


----------

